# Not happy with my Quartet 10 Kit - Need assistance



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

My Quartet10 kit had been sitting in boxes, antagonizing me, for a couple months now. I finally got around to building the box and getting it all setup.

I have to say, I'm not impressed and I want to know if I got a bad kit and how to diagnose my issue.

I based my build off of Mike P's build. I used all his specs and built a box with the same volume, but a different shape.










It doesn't seem I can turn the sub up very loud without getting like a quick-sharp-loud "wah wah" sound (best I can describe it) like the sub can't handle the power of the amp.

Now I bought this kit assume I was getting a) A good sub and B) a sub that could handle the power of the amp it was paired with. When I received the sub I was impressed with the build quality. It's super heavy duty with a massive driver. I was very happy. But in practice it doesn't seem to be heavy duty at all.

I'd never built a sub box before so to rule out the box I took the sub out and hooked it to the amp. I got the same result.

Generally I can only turn the amp up to about half before any loud parts of a movie or song will cause the sub to do make that sound.

Please help, I want to love this sub, I've poured $$$ and time into building the box, so I want to use it!

- Jeff Scott


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

How big is the room the sub is in?


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess it's an average sized basement room . It's not a square by any means.. Kind of an L shape... 8foot ceilings.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Measure it for us please, it will help to determine what the issue is. I assume the floor and walls are cement?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What size did the box you built turn out to be? Maybe you could post a couple of pics as well.



JeffWScott said:


> I'd never built a sub box before so to rule out the box I took the sub out and hooked it to the amp. I got the same result.


So you are saying you ran the sub in free air without an enclosure? This is not a good idea as there is no back pressure from the box to control the cone excursion and can damage a driver.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Right, but I did it to determine if it was the box causing the sound or the sub. And with the sub in or out of the box it made the sound at the exact same part of the movie. 

So I'm pretty sure the box is irrelevant in this conversation.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

*Mike*, here are the dimensions of my room (Finished Basement, Drywall and carpet):










*Robbo* here are some pics of the box:


























Let me know what else you need to know.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice cabinet design. The PR's are meant to be mounted vertically as far as I know, did Bob at CSS say they could be mounted on an angle?

What did you use to seal the PR's and driver to the box?


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Currently no seal yet. Just nice and tight.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The PR's and driver need to be sealed to the cabinet, foam weather stripping tape is commonly used.

How many washers are on each PR?


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay Mike, I'll go get that today and let you know. 

I have the same amount of washers as you, 6 (270g).


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you absolutely sure none of the cabinet seams are leaking air?


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Absolutely. I caulked all the seems.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Mike, I got the weather stripping installed. Bought the good stuff. Didn't make a difference with my issue.

I took a video so you can hear the sound I'm talking about.

I also ran this video:




 I get that sound from about 0-11 seconds in this video, then it goes away and it's good till about the end where I get it a few more times.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Turn the amp gain control to the 11 o'clock position and see if it still makes that sound.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

It doesn't make that sound, but then, at that position it doesn't make much sound at all.

To hear the sub at that volume I would have to crank a movie up so loud that I would never listen to it that loud.

At about the 1 o'clock position the sub is about at the same volume as the rest of the sound. But then any kind of loud punchy parts will cause that popping sound. Even at 11 o'clock it will do that popping sound if I turn it up too loud.

I guess this is what I'm saying about it being super underwhelming. For the money and how heavy duty this thing is it's so not impressing me at all. To be honest I thought this this would be so loud that I would be turning it down, not trying to find a spot where I can just about hear it without it popping.

Even my wife, who doesn't care about bass or even know what's going on thought it was wimpy! 

Any other suggestions? I'd try anything at the moment.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I think your expecting a bit too much from a 10 inch sub for your room size. You could try placing the sub closer to the seating position, is between the sliding glass door and the couch a possibility?


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

It's a bit much to expect to hear the sub? C'mon now, i'm no more than 5 feet from it. 

This popping thing isn't right. I feel like i must have a bad one.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your diagram shows more than 5 feet so I take it the pic isn't to scale, which I assumed. My sub performed well in a 16' x 24' living room/kitchen area with no problems. All your cabinet seams are caulked and the driver/PR's are properly mounted so air leaks are not the issue. You should contact CSS and explain what you are experiencing.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay, I will. Thanks for all your time and help Mike. I hope I get this sorted out! 

One more question. I used 2 1/2 inch crate foam. Would that be making a difference?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No, it has no effect on the problem you are experiencing.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know what CSS is going to do for me here. But let's say hypothetically that they refund me the sub. Can you recommend another sub that is maybe a bit better? I don't mind paying a bit extra money to get rid of this issue.

There are so many brands out there I have no idea what would be good. I'm looking to salvage all the time I put into this box, so If I can just switch out the subwoofer I may try and go that route.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

At this point it's assuming the problem is the driver. It could very well be a bad amp. Bob will help you troubleshoot where the problem is.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Mike. 
Direct your questions to Bob using the email on the CSS site. Bob is known for not checking in on his forums.. That is left to others......
Just my 2 cents


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

I originally posted here because Bob told me to. 

I've left him a message and I'm awaiting further instructions from CSS.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I would take the driver out and run it off the sub amp but free air see if you have the same issues in the range you had experienced .


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah I did that, same range issues.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Sound to me like a amp issue. Contact Bob and ask for a exchange on the amp. The amp has been modified and may have a issue. I highly doubt the driver has a issue I am leaning to the amp....


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input RAW! 

I assume you've seen the vid I posted? Can you help me understand from a technical standpoint what's going wrong?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I am working on phone connection this after non. I will look at the video later. But having modified my far share of amps) I think that is the issue from a poor connection .
I will say I have not modified amps for Bob for a few years.I have a 300 bash plus all the amps for the kits at my place. Later today or tomorrow I will check out the amp and see the possible issue you may have... All you have done and said makes me almost 100% sure its the amp


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Jeff
I just watched both video's second one was the video you sent Bob directly of the driver powered by your receiver directly not threw your sub woofer amp.This video you sent to Bob,shows the drive has a issue.From a chat with Bob sounds like he is going to send you another driver.

Al


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

keep us updated


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Bob. Just had our baby delivered on monday. The new sub arrived at some point while we were at the hospital. It could be a few days before I get it installed and tested. 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## JeffWScott (Feb 18, 2013)

Bob, this new sub is better. It doesn't make that sound as often. I think I'm good with it.

Will you pay the shipping to have the broken sub returned?


----------

